# Galaxy z flip on Tesla charge pad



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

Has anyone tried the galaxy flip on the Tesla charge pad. I have the former, but yet to buy the later.
It can be charged folded, so I would like to know if the position of the coil(s), are suitable before wasting my fast depleting stash of money....or credit!

Cheers
Simon


----------

